# how much will it cost to replace the screen on my laptop?



## JoeSakstrup

I have an HP laptop, 17 inches, and I was wondering how much it would generally cost to get replaced and installed. It is performing pretty bad, lines up and down the screen and I often have to adjust the screen angle so it will come in clear...

thanks for the help


----------



## IBEPCWIZ

http://www.laptopguy.com/  Hope that helps

I have heard anywhere from $100 to $500 and a hour of labor... But if you can find the replacement part its easy to fix yourself


----------



## JoeSakstrup

thanks


----------



## drm45

*Prices can vary*

Prices can vary, I have seen displays cost up to 1000+, but that was coming straight from the manufacture, so I am sure there is a lot of markup. Also note, if you find a display, it generally won't come with the shell/casing, so make sure your casing isn't seriously damaged either. 

Good Luck, broken displays suck.


----------



## tlarkin

Cheapest I have ever seen a screen repair is approximately $450ish, including labor.

17 inches though, probably more than that.  If it is high end and LED back lit even more.


----------



## bosing

I suggest just buying another one since the cost of the display + labor + shipping might just be, if not more expensive than getting a new one.


----------



## JoeSakstrup

ok thanks a bunch guys


----------



## bomberboysk

JoeSakstrup said:


> ok thanks a bunch guys



If you can find an LCD for your laptop you could probably replace it yourself for cheaper than what places charge, on Techzine if im not mistaken there is a guide to replacing an LCD on a laptop.
Edit: Found it, here it is: http://www.techzine.com/2009/01/18/guide-replacing-a-laptop-lcd/


----------



## Aastii

Recently had to change the screen on my sisters laptop, it had lines running down all over the place. I replaced it, all of a few minutes work, just a few little screws and one wire unplug/replug. The screen itself cost just over £100 (about just over $150ish). That was a 17", LCD backlit, not HD screen and was packard bell, so will probably be roughly the same price.

If you plan on doing it yourself then i would recomend getting a watch makers set of screwdrivers or something similar if you don't already, we are talking VERY small screws here.

If you are getting someone else to do it, labour charges are massive, you are looking at possibly $50-100 more


----------

